# Blown Weekend



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Had full plans to turn another vessel yesterday and already got my mindset and was getting things ready. Looked at the wood I was goig to use and was next to my truck. I bent over to wipe something off my truck (just washed) and my back cramped up or gave way. I coudn't straighten my back after that. I went inside that that has been it for me and is still in constant pain. I have never had this happen before but it sure hurts. If not better tomorrow, guess I will go to doctor to check it out. Slept last night laying down but when I stood and my upper half weight came down on my lower back, I about fell out. Man does this hurt. 
My sons girlfriend for 1.5 years want a vessel that resembles my "Ike" Vase from ash a while back and although I didn't promise, I was going to make her one yeterday. Not sure sure now, and hard to give up "Ike" also.
Meds are making it hard to write then now but sure wanted to make a vase yesterday or today. A piece of Mesquite is just itching to spin and guess I blew it yesterday. Can't believe I did what I did and I didn't even do anything. Can't seem to shake it off either though.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

That isnt good at all Slip!! Go see the Doctor And I Wish the best for you!!! Get well soon!!!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

My second herniated disk was caused by the same thing except I was bending over to pick up a pencil. Now 3 back surgerys later I can stand up straight and still have pain.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Good advice here ,Slip...Get to a Doc manana and let him check it out.. Those kinda things can get better....or worse !!!.. Funny (not the right word) how those things can happen to us when we ain't doing NOTHING wrong..!!!


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

You certainly have my sympathy SK. Few things hurt worse than a bad back. Good advice from the others but a tip that might help in the meantime - if you can identify the painful area, lay down on the floor and have someone rub the area with an ice cube until if feels numb. The initial shock is awful but it often will relieve the pain. Be sure to put a towel around the area as melted water running down your side is still cold. It's worked a bunch of times for me (only when a pulled muscle - not in the spine). Good luck - hope you get better quickly.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

To get some relief lay down on the floor flat on your back. Put your feet up to your knees in a kitchen chair, then relax.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

I feel for you my friend! My back went out the other day, went to the doctor and got some steroids and pain killers...it's gettin better now.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

SK...not good news! So sorry to hear about that back. If it doesn't get any better...get to a doc. You don't want to mess it up anymore than it is. Please keep us posted. gb


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

Sorry to hear that. Be don't mess around with that. Get to the doc and get it done right.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Thanks guys. I am going to try to see the doctor tomorrow. This is a first time this has ever happened to me and it sure is painful. I tried the laying down and raising the legs in a chair and helped a few minutes but don't think I can do that all day. Laying down helps, but tend to get stir crazy also. That same stir crazy thing is what made flying to Thailand so painful also. I just can't stay sitting for long or laying and I start twitching and feels like being tied down and I just have to get up. Miserable and this thing is kicking my rear. I was supposed to drive to the country this next weekend to go get me some Cherry wood that a friend cut down into 8 foot lenghts and I was going to go cut it up and haul it back for some turning also. Think I will have to wait a few weeks now and hope it isn't too late and lose it. Oh well, I sure he will hold it for me though. I'm hoping it is just a strain and will go away in a few days but seeing the doc tomorrow just in case. I jsut finished some steriods for my foot (plantar facia) so doubt will get any more. Anyway, keep me going by posting pics of you guys projects. I am determined I am going to turn that vessel for my sons girlfriend. She really wants one simular to my "Ike" Vase and she is a great girl. hope she ends up as a DIL someday but we'll wait and see.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I sure feel for you. I did the same to my back last summer, put me down hard. All I could do was lay on the floor


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

I had no idea how much pain a back problem could cause till last year. Never had a problemin my life, then wham, wake up in pain that made me think I was having a kidney stone or something. I could not lay down flat for two days. It took some serious medications and some time to get back to normal. Get it checked out, like the others have said, it may get better, or it may get worse. Not something to fuss around with.


----------



## bear hide (Feb 14, 2008)

Nothing worse than back pain. I feel for you.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

If you've never had a problem, it's probably just a muscle spasm. I wish you the best. 

Terry on steroids........ anyone need their garage organized?:biggrin:


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

kenny said:


> If you've never had a problem, it's probably just a muscle spasm. I wish you the best.
> 
> *Terry on steroids*........ anyone need their garage organized?:biggrin:


Now...*THAT'S* a scary thought.....:rotfl:


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

:cop:


Tortuga said:


> Now...*THAT'S* a scary thought.....:rotfl:


LOL...My hair sure has been growing fast! I think I could grow a whole head full of hair right now if I didn't shave it off every morning


----------

